

Cassandra 1.2 Startup time improvements. - xedin
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/1-2-startup-time-improvements

======
nc17
This is nice, but the main reason I gave up on Cassandra was the difficulty of
operating it. It's a far cry from, say, MySQL in terms of devops-friendliness.
Curious how much work is being done in that respect.

~~~
jbellis
There's a certain amount of complexity that comes with the territory when you
move from a single-machine design to a cluster, but Cassandra does as much as
possible to simplify things, starting with a fully-distributed "every node is
the same" design. (As opposed to having master + router + config + slave
nodes, for instance, each of which needs a different kind of troubleshooting.)

Additionally, DataStax makes the "DataStax Community" distribution of
Cassandra available for free, including for production use, which includes the
OpsCenter management and monitoring tool:
<http://www.datastax.com/products/community>

